# Kranzel's March Mini Mayhem 1/18 Carpet Stadium Championship



## KRANZELRC (Sep 15, 2006)

2nd Annual March Mini Mayhem 1/18 Carpet Stadium Championship
Saturday March 1, 2008

Pro trucks
Pro buggy
Sportsman (entry/novice)

Saturday March 1st three rounds of heats start at 11:00 AM - bump up mains to follow. Doors open at 8:00 AM for practice. 

Friday Feb 29th practice all day for registered racers

All info and entry form can be viewed on our web site:www.kranzelsrchobbies.com

Exciting new layout just completed, new monster table top finished this week.

any other questions please call 717 737 7223

Come on out and have a blast with your 1/18 buggy or truck

Thank you,
Kranzel's R/C Raceway & Hobbies


----------

